# Check out my long root



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

:blink: when you opened the c/o did branches spring out ? :blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

bigdaddyrob said:


> :blink: when you opened the c/o did branches spring out ? :blink:


 That root was growing under a 4"pvc sewer...it was connectd to the momma root that had lifted the sewer up in the middle and had it running backwards almost. I replaced the entire sewer because the pvc had a permanent bow in it. The momma root was the size of a basketball. poor location for the sewer lateral along with leaving the tree. I told the lady if she doesn't get the tree cut or will be back in 20 years to replace it again. The entire sewer was only 30' long.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wa'd you do that little number for?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Around 2100.00


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

:notworthy:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The gas company failed to properly locate their 3/4 high pressure house feed.....they were 8' off........we almost ripped it out of the ground for them. I found it with a shovel...they got lucky today and it would shut my job down so I was lucky in that respect.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to know im not the only one that knows that track,or what the hell I was getting at.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

wow, Tm!! 
what Long Root You Have!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> RSP, please start reading the side of the glue can.


That's good stuff, right there.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Keep it clean or I'll be forced to close the thread down


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, god forbid the line leaks and fills your ditch up with natural gas 

:laughing::laughing::laughing:



TheMaster said:


> The gas company failed to properly locate their 3/4 high pressure house feed.....they were 8' off........we almost ripped it out of the ground for them. I found it with a shovel...they got lucky today and it would shut my job down so I was lucky in that respect.


----------

